# Secondelang



## eno2

secondelang en niet secondenlang. Alsof het altijd precies een seconde is als je secondelang moet wachten.


----------



## bibibiben

Ook in de categorie 'abominabel maar correct': gedachtewisseling, ladekast en driesecondelijm.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ook in de categorie 'abominabel maar correct': gedachtewisseling, ladekast en driesecondelijm.



Onvoorstelbaar. Waarom gaan die spellingmakers-spellingveranderaars vrijuit? Ik ontmoet nog liever een moordenaar.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik ontmoet nog liever een moordenaar.


Da's wel erg drastisch!


----------



## eno2

Niet zo drastisch als pannenkoeken opleggen als verplichte spelling omdat je nu eenmaal een postje versierd hebt vanwaaruit je dat ongestraft kan doen.


----------



## matakoweg

Inderdaad een vreemde spelling, jarenlang, maandenlang, wekenlang, dagenlang, urenlang, minutenlang maar dan geen secondenlang maar secondelang.
Wie kan zoiets bedenken?


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Inderdaad een vreemde spelling, jarenlang, maandenlang, wekenlang, dagenlang, urenlang, minutenlang maar dan geen secondenlang maar secondelang.
> Wie kan zoiets bedenken?



Vet betaalde politiek geparachuteerde sinecure genieters.


----------



## ThomasK

matakoweg said:


> Inderdaad een vreemde spelling, jarenlang, maandenlang, wekenlang, dagenlang, urenlang, minutenlang maar dan geen secondenlang maar secondelang.
> Wie kan zoiets bedenken?


Wie morfologisch-grammaticaal denkt en een criterium als meervoudsvorming hanteert.  Nu, wie semantisch denkt, zal het ook niet zo gemakkelijk hebben. Wij zien - of denken maar aan - één zon, maar... Ik begrijp wel de teneur en vond het ook behoorlijk ingrijpend, maar... Er is bij veel beslissingen iets bijna arbitrairs in het spel, dat gebaseerd is op uitgangspunten of principes...


----------

